# Auto-mask brush in PS CC



## Gene_mtl (Dec 13, 2013)

In Lightroom, we have the ability to use adjustment brushes with what is called Auto-mask.  So if we were to apply an adjustment on a sky, the adjustment would not be applied to say a roof top.

In PS CC, when we edit a layer mask, we painted with a brush to either hide or reveal something from the layer below.  What I am wondering is if there a brush that would do the same as Lightroom's Adjustment brush with Auto-mask checked?

TIA


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2013)

If you select the layer itself, you can use the Quick Selection tool to create a selection in a similar way to Auto Mask.  When you then click back on the mask, you'll only be able to paint within the selection.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks, Victoria.  Would have been nice if PS had a similar brush to Lightroom, or Perfect Effects. <shrug>


----------

